# The Resin Dude has arrived



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There is a new resin caster on the scene.I met Rick Swavely at the Aberdeen,Maryland show last fall.He had a table full of Coupes and Modifieds.The end of the show they were gone.They were $25 and $30 painted and mounted on a chassis.This was his first show.I signed him to a long term contract with a no trade clause.The bodies themselves were $8.I have put up a few pictures of the coupes and a drag 37 that he did for me and also for Tonto Beers.He spelled my name wrong.He was just at the Super Bowl show and will be at the next Aberdeen,Maryland show. March 29 He is working on some new projects to debut at that show.You can email him at [email protected].


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats some very nice work...I wish I wish...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Question for Mr Stump...*

At the Super Show... I think Resin Dude was this the fella located on essentially the same table row as you only down towards the back further and he was selling bagged kits and finished cars...Right? *Nice stuff.* But then there was a guy sort of across from you only against the left side wall ?... This fella somewhat across from you had a small set-up with some unique dirt track cars (all painted/finished) he had made them out of Lincoln bods (but he was *not* selling them). Do you know anything about the guy against the wall Tomf ?? nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got some Resin Dude kits at the SuperBowl show.

Here is a link to where you can get them.

http://www.hotlapsracin.com/horesindirtmods.htm


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like he's going to get some of my $$$


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those modifieds are just BAD to the Freakin BONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes them dirt trackers!!! I guess I need to save up and put them on my "want to buy" list...RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes Scott I do.Ithink you are referring to Ernie Finnamore.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ricks partner in crime is his wife Resinette but her real name is Feiicia.I think she'll answer to either one.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Way-2-G0 'dude ! From one Dude to another !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> There is a new resin caster on the scene.I met Rick Swavely at the Aberdeen,Maryland show last fall.He had a table full of Coupes and Modifieds.The end of the show they were gone.They were $25 and $30 painted and mounted on a chassis.This was his first show.I signed him to a long term contract with a no trade clause.The bodies themselves were $8.I have put up a few pictures of the coupes and a drag 37 that he did for me and also for Tonto Beers.He spelled my name wrong.He was just at the Super Bowl show and will be at the next Aberdeen,Maryland show. March 29 He is working on some new projects to debut at that show.You can email him at [email protected]


 
So these are four 4-gear chassis?

Are the bods $8 or $16 as listed on the website?

Who is selling them? You?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tomhocars said:


> Yes Scott I do.Ithink you are referring to Ernie Finnamore.


hee hee! i used to race 1/24 and 1/32 at his shop when I was in college. he's at like every NY show I've ever been to. he's a good guy to deal with, really loves the hobby.

--rick


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice work! I just love these Mods. I grew up in Reading, Pa. watching these cars race the dirt tracks. Thanks for bringing back great memories!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Duuuuuuuuuuuude.........*

I have seen these before on the bay and they look great painted up and detailed. Dirt cars on 4 gear chassis...nice idea!

Bob...nice work DUDE...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So these are four 4-gear chassis?

Are the bods $8 or $16 as listed on the website?

Who is selling them? You?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> So these are four 4-gear chassis?
> 
> Are the bods $8 or $16 as listed on the website?
> 
> Who is selling them? You?



The answer is so simple that even a caveman can figure it out.....sort of.


----------

